# Southern Illinois, within a short drive of SIU



## Tolen Mar (Sep 12, 2005)

We need new blood.  Doesnt get any more complex than that.  

However, I dont live in Carbondale, I live in Herrin.  We have one gamer from Bush.  Otherwise, things are pretty desolate around here.  Anyone living close enough and with any interest in meeting up should email me:

tolenmar@yahoo.com


----------



## Tolen Mar (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, theres been a dozen of you take a look, are you just that curious?

Seems to me that if you look in, you must be in the area, and if you are in the area, why no word yet?

Come on guys, SO. IL. isnt dead yet!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm originally from that area, but don't live there anymore obviously...

Anyway, would you be interseted in/have the capability to play games via AIM chatroom and messenger?


----------



## Tolen Mar (Sep 15, 2005)

I was never fond of that method.  However, its beginning to look like we might use OpenRPG for our campaign, and that I'd do.  (After all, that's how I play with my not face to face group.)

If I cant drum up some local interest soon, Ill switch to that and Ill be posting another kind of recruitment ad.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 15, 2005)

I just checked in because I attended SIU, and actually lived in Herrin for about six months.  I'm afraid I don't know anyone down in that area any more who games, but was always able to scare up some college students when it came down to it.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with OpenRPG.


----------

